# How do I resize this Sketchup plan?



## Charlie Woody (2 Aug 2012)

I am trying to work out how to fit a wine rack into an existing 200mm standard kitchen unit (internal 162mm x 680mm).

In the attached Sketchup drawing if you look at the dimensions text you will see that the gaps are unequal.

How can I equalise these gaps please?

Also when this has been done can I use Sketchup to calculate the angle that I need to cut at to make this insert please?


----------



## DonJohnson (2 Aug 2012)

If I understand what you are trying to achieve, this picture should have pretty close to the correct dimensions.

It assumes that the boards are 15mm thick, and the OUTSIDE dimensions of the complete rectangular insert are 162 x 680 - if not then it would need changing.






I hope this helps

Don


----------



## Charlie Woody (2 Aug 2012)

Hi Don

Don,
Many thanks for that.

Unfortunately I must not have made myself clear .... the carcase INTERNAL dimensions are162mm x 680mm and the boards are 19mm.

Did you do a new drawing or resize mine? I would like to know how to adjust my Sketchup errors for future reference.


----------



## Charlie Woody (2 Aug 2012)

Don

I have managed to redraw the sketchup plan to the correct dimensions.

How did you measure the angles please?


----------



## DonJohnson (3 Aug 2012)

Use the protractor tool


----------



## Charlie Woody (3 Aug 2012)

Now why did n't I think of that??

Thanks Don ..... will try that when I get back from my hols.


----------



## DonJohnson (3 Aug 2012)

Just for my own interest, I redid the layout to the correct dimensions.

I did it by some trial-and-error rather than by trigonomentry, as I did before, but this time it took me longer as I made a couple of errors along the way. Anyway, here is my version - which says that 2 * 196 is pretty close to 394 !!






As Sketchup files cannot be uploaded, you can find my actual file at 
http://www.donjohnson24.co.uk/projectpics/Winerack2.skp

Enjoy your viticulture store!

Don


----------



## Shultzy (10 Aug 2012)

It's actually quite easy in sketchup.
Split the 680 into 3 parts using the divide line option and set guide lines.
Create a rectangle 19 x 400 as a component.
Move the rectangle top left corner to the box top left internal corner.
Use the rotate tool to rotate the rectangle down till the bottom edge touches the opposite inside edge and the guide line.
Copy the rectangle down to the bottom of the box.
Make another copy and rotate to fit in the middle section.

I found it was 196.8 and 393.7 with an angle of 50.5 degs.


----------

